# Searching for bridges.



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2013)

Happy new year 2013 to all!
A sneaky change of name to this forum, I see. Was looking everywhere for "riders tales" - also for my glasses, but that's another story.
The first day of the first month of the year ... day off, by all means not a given in my line of work.
So what to do? Well, start the year as you mean to continue it, with a bike ride, of course not forgetting to eat some chocolate.
There is a cycle chat photo competition, you know? The topic at the moment is bikes and bridges, I'll be off to search for picturesque bridges then.
Only it's raining buckets. My face is still stinging from the hailstorm on the commute last night.
Go back to bed? Nay, not me, let's have a gallon of coffee instead while trying on the extra thermal super water repellent (size small ) Lycra  tights from Aldi's reduced stuff jumble.
Let's check on the bike, lovingly mickled, GT85ed after yesterday's wet ride.
Eeekkkk! There is rust on the cassette! AND on the brake quick release! ...Something somewhere is squeaking ...
That's it, I'm never gonna clean a bike again on new year's eve, it's obviously a waste of time!
At last, it has stopped raining, sun is having a wee peak from between the clouds.
Looks freezing: thermals, shorts, neck warmer, woolly hat, ski socks, jacket - mp3 player for when I'm on the river path 
Deserted roads, great! An abundance of taxis in a hurry, not so great.
My first encounter with an erratic driver: scary!
The car was swerving on the dual carriage way, wanting to turn right into the opposite flow of traffic, lucky there was nobody about.
The most freezing headwind is assaulting me while I'm puffing up a big hill, I'm hot, too hot, and cold at the same time, how can that be?
More to the matter at hand, I'm searching for bridges and this route is taking me to work! A security guard spots me, you're late, he says.
Yeah, yeah  can backtrack now, got my pictures.
Riding out of an empty town, boldly approaching 3 lane junctions, roundabouts even, like never dared before, I head towards the Clyde walkway for some pedal fun.
(to be continued)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2013)

(part 2)
What quaint cycling amenities we have here in South Lanarkshire. Enlarge to read the sign 




Anyhow, I'm pedaling like mad at 5mph along the said Clyde Walkway, listening to my music, generally having the time of my life, loads of cyclists, joggers, dog walkers, all wishing each other happy new year, when I get company:

the wee doggie decides to run along me, to the dismay of his owners. Of course I have to stop, can't kidnap little Fifi.
Horrible mental image: he follows me till the next bend, goes straight, jumps in the Clyde. The owners batter me in the head with a rock, not even my helmet can save me.
The little darling tries to climb on the top tube 
Few miles further, another Mummy's treasure ambles left, right and centre (image of Fido at the sherry last night) so I stop again. The Mummy informs me that he's had a cyclist off his bike the other day, how clever of him 
I have found another bridge!

Not really scenic, though.
Getting dark, time to head back. The bike and I are covered in mud by now: missed a turn, ended up in a swamp. A lady, restraining her massive German Shepard, peeved informs me that _this_ is not the cycling route (visualize pursed lips, indignant expression).
But I've only done about 20 miles! 
He, he, a detour is in order to up the milage. Can I phone a friend?
Put the kettle on, on my way!
Just under 27 miles ride by the time I get home, not bad for an afternoon start.
Many happy miles to you all in 2013


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2013)

And admirable dedication to cycle 20 miles to seek out bridges ... I've yet to move my bike more than 2 foot to get to the recycling so I'm a bit behind on seeking out some bridges.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> And admirable dedication to cycle 20 miles to seek out bridges ... I've yet to move my bike more than 2 foot to get to the recycling so I'm a bit behind on seeking out some bridges.


Haven't decided yet on which bridge picture to enter in the challenge


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2013)

You don't have to decide ... enter them all - there is no limit to the number of photos to submit!
(My favourite is the second one)


----------



## jim55 (2 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> (part 2)
> What quaint cycling amenities we have here in South Lanarkshire. Enlarge to read the sign
> View attachment 16957
> 
> ...


im a community payback officer in glasgow ,good to see other councils are keeping up the good work


----------

